# new cd player



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm going to pick up my new cd player monday after work. I plan to install it as soon as I get home. I'm also going to start working on modifying my interior at the same time, I'll keep you guys updated on how things go on this same thread.
I'm going to use some of my old system till my friend decides hes ready to buy it from me and I can get my new stuff. I have my old amps set to the 14v that my 300zx put out so I have to go through the process of resettting the gains on them.
Wish me luck.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Best of Luck


----------

